# Schwimmteich! Wie tief



## Energieberater (14. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

wir planen einen Schwimmteich zu bauen uns sind noch ganz in den Anfängen! 
Geplant ist zur Zeit ein eher ovaler Schwimmbereich mit 10m Länge und 4m Breite.  Dazu soll dann ein ca. 2m breiter und 15m langer Klärbereich als "Klärbach" angelegt werden
Wir haben Kinder und würden gerne nur den halben Teich wirklich tief planen damit die "Kleinen" auch mal planschen können (9 + 11 Jahre alt) . Denn mal ehrlich, wer möchte denn im Wasser nur schwimmen?? 
1. Frage: Ist es möglich das Becken zur Hälfte nur 1,25m tief zu gestalten und nur den Rest tiefer zu machen um dort Sedimente / Algen zu sammeln. Oder wird dadurch das Wasser eher trübe, weil man immer wieder alles aufwirbelt? 
2. Frage: Wo sollte der flache Bereich angeordnet sein? Besser dort wo das Wasser aus dem Klärteich einläuft oder besser in der Nähe der Skimmer, also an der gegenüberliegenden Seiten. 
3. Frage: Gibt es in der Nähe von Schwerte / Dortmund vielleicht Leute die einen Schwmmteichschon realisiert habe  und wo wir mal gucken und nachfragen dürfen??

Ich danke für die Antworten.
der Energieberater!


----------



## thias (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Energieberater,

herzlich willkommen im Teichforum.
Das Konzept klingt schon mal ganz gut.
Zu deinen Fragen:

1. Schwimmen kann man bei 1,4 m gut. (Theoretisch ist diese Tiefe bei Teichen wohl rechtlich zugelassen). Es ist richtig, dass man nicht nur schwimmt, sondern auch im flachen Wasser entspannt, bzw. die Kinder rumtollen. Lege doch Terassen in verschiedenen Höhen an.
Mein Schwimmteich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,8 m. Dort ist dann auch die Bodenabsaugung. Eine weitere kannst du ja noch im Planschbereich anbringen.
Durch diese Bodenabsaugung wird der aufgewirbelte Mulm in den Filtergraben abgesaugt (möglichst Schwerkraft).
2. Besser am Einlauf, damit der Mulm durch die Strömung bis zur Absaugung an der tiefsten Stelle transportiert wird.
3. , kannst aber unten dem Link zu meinem Schwimmteich folgen. Das ist schon bald eine Bauanleitung  mit vielen Bildern und Zeichnungen (Querschnitten)


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo,

ich wars ...  habs mal hier hin verschoben. 

aber auch an dich ... _Energieberater_? 

*herzlich willkommen bei uns.*

Bei den Schwimmteichen halt ich mich mal ganz zurück, keinen blassen Schimmer davon. 

Aber die Experten werden sich sicher noch melden.


----------



## günter-w (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Energirberater,
die unterschiedlichen Tiefen sind kein problem entweder du gestaltetst den Boden in einer Schräge oder du gestaltetst mit Absätzen in 45° Schrägen zu den einzelnen Tiefen. Der Vorteil einer Schräge ist weniger Faltenbildung. Bodenabsaugung an der Tiefsten Stelle. Einlauf an der flachen Seite. Skimmer immer in der Hauptwindrichtung positionieren. Der Einlauf sollte dabei die Hauptwindrichtung unterstützen dann ist der Erfolg am größten.


----------



## Trixer (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Energieberater, 

ich habe es bei mir so ähnlich, aber ohne Klärbach realisiert. Ich kann bei mir keine besonders verstärkte Aufwirbelung im flacheren Bereich feststellen. Schau es Dir doch einfach mal an. 

Gruß Trixer


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Trixer,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns.*

Viel kann ich bei deinem Link aber nicht sehen.


----------



## Dodi (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Trixer!

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

@ Frank:
Bei mir "funzt" der Link. Da sind jede Menge Foddos drin...


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

hmmm, wieso geht das bei mir ned ...  

krieg nur eine Site mit der Kostenaufstellung, sonst nix.

Mit dem Feuerfuchs und Windoofs IE, beides die gleiche Site ...


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Frank,

ich seh mit FF unter der Kostenaufstellung jede Menge kleiner Vorschaubilder.... Irgend eine Browser-Funktion nicht eingebaut/aktualisiert?


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

ich hab keine Ahnung,

ist aber auch egal, anscheinend können alle anderen es sehen.  
Belassen wir es besser dabei, sonst müssen wir den Beitrag nachher noch in die Supportecke verschieben.


----------



## Trixer (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Ihr,

vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme in den Kreis der Hobbyteichbauer.


@Frank wenn Du nichts sehen kannst probiere doch mal  von Da aus geht es dann per Pfeil weiter. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum das bei Dir nicht funzt.

Gruß Trixer


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Trixer,

danke dir, ich habs dort auch gesehen.  

... da setzt der doch tatsächlich fast den kompletten Garten unter Wasser.  

Ich finds ja sowas von geil was ihr da gemacht habt ... alles wirklich suuuuper. 1


----------



## thias (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

ähem  

das ist doch der Thread von Energieberater, der traut sich schon gar nichts mehr zu sagen...

Trixer, mach doch eine eigenen Thread auf, in dem du deinen Teichbau beschreibst, tolle Bilder hast du ja. 
Ist das das Filterprinzio von Ralf Glenk..... und es gibt bestimmt viele weitere Fragen.

Nun aber wieder zur Teichtiefe,
Energieberater, bist du noch da?


----------



## DogThor (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Energieberater
ich habe meine Schwimmteich so gebaut wie du es beschrieben hast, also mit einem Kinderteil der flacher ist udn einem tiefen Teil. Ich habe die Unterteilungen mit Natursteinmauern gemacht, da kann man die form gestallten wie  man will, mit holzkonstruktionen ist das schlechter. 
also es geht. 
der schwimmbereich ist leider etwas flach geworden, nur 1,7 m weil ab 1,4m grunwasser kam, welches nicht abgepumt werden konnte


----------



## Kurt (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimmteich! Wie tief*

Hallo Energieberater,
ich habe auch so einen Schlauch von 9,5 x 4-5 m als Schwimmbereich und gut die Hälfte davon ca. 110 cm tief - der Rest 220 cm.   War auch ein Kompromiss für die Jüngeren (Enkel) und evtl. ältere Badegäste (auch wir werden älter).  
Jetzt würde ich alles mit Steilwänden auf 170 bis 230 cm bauen, die unteren 50 cm mit Dränage und Bodenfilter versehen. Dieser 'Bodenfilter' wird von der Skimmerpümpe (nach Vorfilterung) betrieben und sorgt durch vertikale Durchströmung für sauberen Boden und Auftrieb des Mulms nach oben - der wird dann über Skimmer/Vorfilter aus dem Kreislauf genommen.
Ein 2. gemäßigter Kreislauf speist den separaten Pflanzteich und sorgt für entsprechende Entkeimung und Sauerstoffzufuhr.

Für die 'Sicherheits-/Ruhezone'  müssten ca. 3 m der Länge genügen. Hier könnte auch durch spätere Kiesentnahme die Tiefe den aktuellen Bedingungen angepasst werden.
Wichtig ist auch, daß das Profil vom Tiefen- bis zum Flachbereich/Einstieg nicht zu steile Stellen enthält, damit  __ Kröten in der Laichzeit nicht unnötig gefährdet werden. 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------

